# Thrust VPS out of business!



## ChrisM (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks like http://thrustvps.com has thrusted into the ground


As per their website:


"It's a sad day today, but unfortunately it's time for ThrustVPS to end.


It's been a great run and we've enjoyed working with the wide variety of customers we've had over the past 5 years.


While we're sorry to be going, we have handed our systems over to VirtualServers.com who as a gesture of good will, will continue your services with 1 month free and 25% off for life if you contact them before 1st May 2015.


We wish everyone a great 2015."


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Apr 6, 2015)

It looks like they are sending the customers over to VirtualServers, another iomart brand.


----------



## AshleyUK (Apr 6, 2015)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> It looks like they are sending the customers over to VirtualServers, another iomart brand.


Exactly what I was about to say, just getting rid of a lower price/income brand by the looks of it, not exactly the best way about going about doing it.


----------



## drmike (Apr 6, 2015)

How does iomart just hard dump these customers into the street?  It appears at least some customers were rm -rf'd.  Data gone, container wiped.  People have credits and they are giving them a free month and a discount???? That's the same kind of bullcrap Rus Foster played on people from a prior VPS company in recent years when he fat folded that up and went cloud delirious with VPS.net.

Thread on LET where new company / subsidiary / sock puppet is trying to explain the intricacies of partnerships and nested dolls with ioMart and this failed Thrust/Damn.  A public sewer would smell less like shit than that conversation.  Sad thing is I believe this fellow in public, but unsure why  weird arse arrangement with ioMart.

Isn't it odd that a big company like ioMart is dicking around slapping customers like this?  Public traded company, 8 data centers, all that stuff and acting like a bunch of #SUMMERHOSTS,  doing a runner on folks. 

Fuck ioMart, Easyspace, [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Melbourne Server Hosting, [/SIZE]RapidSwitch, Redstation and all rest of their shell cos.


----------



## drmike (Apr 6, 2015)

Ahhh fuck it, my filter is broken.

This new Virtual Servers brand bahaha... We aren't affiliated with ioMart, we are a customer... do dah....

https://virtualservers.host/privacy



> Data controller
> 
> The data controller responsible in respect of the information collected on this website is *iomart Cloud Services Limited*.


Footer of https://virtualservers.host/says:


> Copyright © 2015


iomart Cloud Services LimitedSC187413 Registered in Scotland

VAT #GB751 5372 35

Cause when I go shopping at Quadranet, all my footers say Copyright 2015, Quadranet... And when I go open a restaurant on my big neon sign, underneath it says owned by Coca Cola, since they are my vendor.

GTFO.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 6, 2015)

drmike said:


> Ahhh fuck it, my filter is broken.
> 
> 
> This new Virtual Servers brand bahaha... We aren't affiliated with ioMart, we are a customer... do dah....


VirtualServers.com is owned by Iomart but day to day management and support services of the VPS service are outsourced to the people from CreeperHost (who  is a customer of Iomart but are a separate company)

from VirtualServers' about us page



> Established in 2011, CreeperHost specialises in high performance virtual and dedicated servers aimed at the gaming community, including Minecraft, Starbound and many others. As well as supporting the development and modding community by providing CDN for groups such as FTB and Chucklefish.
> 
> Known for our industry leading support and years of experience working with the latest in virtual servers, we have teamed up with iomartcloud to provide our fast, high quality support for Virtual Server's customers.


CreeperHost Ltd's  UK company number is 08401051 and they have their own AS 201971 ( a /22 which hasn't been active since December and is single homed to Iomart).

CreeperHost supposedly opened their own DC in Grantham last year...

http://www.datacentermap.com/company/creeperhost-ltd.html

*financials, directors: *http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08401051/CREEPERHOST-LTD

share ownership: http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08401051/CREEPERHOST-LTD/group-structure#shareholders (owned by the 3 directors who started the company...largest shareholder's past business ventures included a now dissolved company called Care 4 IT Ltd).



> Sad thing is I believe this fellow in public


His story does appear to check out.


----------



## drmike (Apr 6, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> VirtualServers.com is owned by Iomart but day to day management and support services of the VPS service are outsourced to the people from CreeperHost (who  is a customer of Iomart but are a separate company)
> 
> from VirtualServers' about us page
> 
> ...


So ioMart owns the brand and they are the helpdesk then?  Cause that's atypically what such would be.

They are using ioMart's corporate info and VAT ID.  Liability and ownership tends to stop at those details.  Meaning ioMart owns it.

Ironically, Care for IT sure sounds like support staffing company, which jives with the mumbo of this gumbo.  Then again it could have just been a pot hacktivism group promoting bad calorie intake.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 6, 2015)

> So ioMart owns the brand and they are the helpdesk then?


Yep.  Support and probably day to day running of the brand (with Iomart having the final say on any major decisions).



> Ironically, Care for IT sure sounds like support staffing company, which jives with the mumbo of this gumbo.


They (husband and wife team) provided local computer support services through Care 4 IT before they started CreeperHost


----------



## MannDude (Apr 7, 2015)

Was ThrustVPS a noteworthy brand? In all honesty, half the time I hear about "XYZ-Host is closing down", my first question is... _"Who?"_


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 7, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Was ThrustVPS a noteworthy brand? In all honesty, half the time I hear about "XYZ-Host is closing down", my first question is... _"Who?"_


94 nodes...link courtesy of Rus Foster on WHT  monitor.damnvps.com


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> 94 nodes...link courtesy of Rus Foster on WHT  monitor.damnvps.com


Amazing that ioMart or any other company is big enough to burn up a 94 node company at a whim.

As always, I haven't a clue why people in over there head don't structure a sale.   There are companies that will buy such, even if low dollars, it beats negative income, chargebacks, legal pursuits potentially, etc.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 7, 2015)

drmike said:


> Amazing that ioMart or any other company is big enough to burn up a 94 node company at a whim.


The Iomartcloud (Thrust, VirtualServers) unit isn't really a significant contributor to revenues or profits compared to their other units.

Iomart's projected full year revenues are over US $100 million with estimated profit before taxes of about $25 million (rough estimates taken from company and analyst projections).  Their Easyspace unit is the UK's largest domain registrar and one of the largest shared web hosting companies.  Add to that their units that specialize in dedicated servers and data center operations: Rapidswitch, Melbourne, Red Station.


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> The Iomartcloud (Thrust, VirtualServers) unit isn't really a significant contributor to revenues or profits compared to their other units.
> 
> Iomart's projected full year revenues are over US $100 million with estimated profit before taxes of about $25 million (rough estimates taken from company and analyst projections).  Their Easyspace unit is the UK's largest domain registrar and one of the largest shared web hosting companies.  Add to that their units that specialize in dedicated servers and data center operations: Rapidswitch, Melbourne, Red Station.


I agree with all of that.  But unsound as it gets to have a $100 million income a year company hard dropping customers like this and playing shell games with a two person 20-something support company as their "partner".

Someone with some knowledge pegged Thrust/Damn with having 80k customers in the past two years.  At this point, what I see, they aren't anywhere near that size.  If they had 20k customers/containers I would be extremely surprised. But at ~ 200 containers per node works out to 18.8 --- so 20k in the area.


----------

